

Webapp-vim - Write web application in Vim script - felipebueno
https://github.com/mattn/webapp-vim

======
SmileyKeith
This is hilariously awesome. Personally I don't mind Vimscript (maybe that's
since I've used AppleScript before) but I know that many people really don't
like it. Also worth noting that this is half backed by Go[0].

[0]: [https://github.com/mattn/webapp-
vim/blob/master/server/webap...](https://github.com/mattn/webapp-
vim/blob/master/server/webappvimd.go)

